# Post Your Pet Peeves Here



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

A few of mine:

- People whispering in the back seat.

- A couple gets in. He sits in the front and puts his wife in the back.

- Pax spends the whole trip on the phone talking about relationship problems.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

- Making me wait 4:58 seconds before waddling out to the car

- “I’ll tip you in the app”

- “but all the other drivers take me to my middle-school”

- “but all the other drivers take me and my babies with no car seats”


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Coachman said:


> A few of mine:
> 
> - People whispering in the back seat.


Hate this.

They either think we can't hear them or think they're not allowed to talk in the car.

Mine:

I drive 20 minutes without your directions but you think I can't navigate through your neighborhood?

please!


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

Pax exiting the traffic side instead of the curb side and not looking to see if it is clear. I know one these days I am going to lose a door!


----------



## M138 (Oct 5, 2017)

Coachman said:


> A few of mine:
> 
> - A couple gets in. He sits in the front and puts his wife in the back.
> 
> .


Why do people do this? It happens to me all the time. So weird!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Single pax that sits behind me...

Pax that play with my windows...

Pax that lie through their teeth...

Pax that make false complaints...

Pax that light up a vape...

My wife when she says my mind is going...8>O

I know it's NOT...8>)

Rakos


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

M138 said:


> Why do people do this? It happens to me all the time. So weird!


I've had this many times.. Doesnt bother me at all.. 
Usually, the wife is a cow, so i kinda get it..


----------



## Judy2017 (Aug 17, 2017)

- passengers that enter an incorrect address ...grrr!

- Entitled passengers

- Passengers that sit behind you and eat in stealth mode!

- passengers thag bring a lot of debris into your clean car (pet hair, their own hair- crumbs and other unidentified debris shed frim their clothing and shoes!!)

- passengers that ask personal questions: Are you married?
Are you dating anyone? Are you divorced? What happened?

- stinky passengers (thank God for fabreze!!)


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Lately I've been getting solo females who are literally hiding behind the pax seat. They have not complained about anything. They've either rated me well or not rated me at all. They are just kind of rolled to their side in almost a fetal position staring at their phones. I looked in the rear view mirror the other night and I couldn't even see my pax. So I kind of look over my shoulder and she is all crunched up against the door looking like the chick from The Ring who crawled out of the well. I don't know if they are hiding from the dash cam or me. Like I said, no complaints from any of them so I am clueless as to the cause.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Saying I will tip you through the application is annoying.
Also bragging how they waited out surge angers me.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Lately I've been getting solo females who are literally hiding behind the pax seat. They have not complained about anything. They've either rated me well or not rated me at all. They are just kind of rolled to their side in almost a fetal position staring at their phones. I looked in the rear view mirror the other night and I couldn't even see my pax. So I kind of look over my shoulder and she is all crunched up against the door looking like the chick from The Ring who crawled out of the well. I don't know if they are hiding from the dash cam or me. Like I said, no complaints from any of them so I am clueless as to the cause.


My kid sits in the backseat like that. Kids are weird.



TheWanderer said:


> Saying I will tip you through the application is annoying.
> Also bragging how they waited out surge angers me.


I hate that! Usually though I'm so mad about it I ignore all the pings. Sitting in a blood red surge (which is RARE here) and nothing...then as soon as it vanishes the pax start ordering. Ignore! The other day I wanted to accept just so I could text "Walk!" to them and cancel, but didn't.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

henrygates said:


> Sitting in a blood red surge (which is RARE here) and nothing...then as soon as it vanishes the pax start ordering. Ignore!


That's actually kind of brilliant. I wonder what would happen if every driver refused to accept any ping from the surge area for a half hour after the surge ends.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

- having my time wasted. Burns me up like nothing else.

- not getting tipped when I put up with _____. Putting up with other's stuff falls into the category of going "above and beyond" IMO.

- pax that waste my time.

- pax that smell like cigarettes or BO

- people that waste my time.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Mista T said:


> - pax that smell like cigarettes or BO


Oh yeah that's a good one.

I picked up two girls going to soccer practice one morning and one of them was carrying stinky funky tennis shoes. It was so bad I had to roll down my window.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Mine is

1) edit button after an hour of posting on forum dissapears....some people post during downtime from driving from tiny little phone keyboards with terrible auto correct. Finish a couple rides only to see duhhhhh when you log back in.

I can see the need for a forum getting rid of a delete a post after one hour, but the edit button is NEEDED!!!!


2) Uber shows a high demand area on map. You can actually confirm and see area buzzing with people and surging on map....then four rides in a row pings that have zero surge.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

My UP pet peeve:

Members who regularly post very very long messages and have to explain everything in detail with examples.

You know who you are. 

No I don't read them, but still bugs the heck out of me


----------



## uberinatltrafficsux (Apr 21, 2018)

My biggest pet peeve with pax is when you get a group of happy go lucky snobs who have been drinking already. 

There's always the one guy who is going to ask what else you do for work.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

uberinatltrafficsux said:


> There's always the one guy who is going to ask what else you do for work.


Even the riders are smart enough to know you can't support yourself on an Uber income.


----------



## uberinatltrafficsux (Apr 21, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Even the riders are smart enough to know you can't support yourself on an Uber income.


True enough. Guess I should have been born into a rich family with a good dad who guided me. Instead I did stupid stuff and here I am.


----------



## Judy2017 (Aug 17, 2017)

Mista T said:


> - having my time wasted. Burns me up like nothing else.
> 
> - not getting tipped when I put up with _____. Putting up with other's stuff falls into the category of going "above and beyond" IMO.
> 
> ...


 I think you forgot one:
Pax that waste your time!! Lol! Just kidding! I hear you loud and clear on that one! It amazes me how oblivious they are - they don't look beyond themselves!!!


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Having to pee every 3 hours


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

uberinatltrafficsux said:


> True enough. Guess I should have been born into a rich family with a good dad who guided me. Instead I did stupid stuff and here I am.


We're all here for a reason. I don't think negatively of anybody for being a driver. As long as they're honest about what they're doing. Yeah, there's a lot of different choices I could have made in life. I've got an excellent degree but I blew it away 30 years ago. It's no good to me now.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

M138 said:


> Why do people do this? It happens to me all the time. So weird!


Because the meathead guy thinks he will have more legroom up front, which in my car (prius), is the exact opposite.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

When Uber keeps sending you...

The SAME ping that you said "no thanks"..

Reappears AGAIN...8>O

Then pings for an XL thinking...

That the rate will get your attention...

He$$ NO... I'm NOT going to...

Drive around that lake to get you...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

Today someone came out after 5 mins on the dot no showed him when he was at the door collected 5 which was a 3.71$ fare this was lyft so I saw where he was going literally called me 8 times after lol had to block the number 

What annoys me most tho is people wanting to be a human gps and micro managing every turn


----------



## Duckman963 (May 27, 2018)

Drivers that care if a passenger opens their window. Your car stinks, they were being polite.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Coachman said:


> A few of mine:
> 
> - People whispering in the back seat.
> 
> ...





Coachman said:


> A few of mine:
> 
> - People whispering in the back seat.
> 
> ...


As of late, backseat drivers.
Seems to be contagious among paxs.


----------



## Spyglass67 (Feb 3, 2018)

Smokers


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

-People who stop talking in the car and engage in a texting conversation with the people in their group.

-People that sit directly behind me in my car. I guess it's security, but then again they could stab me in the neck at any point.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I don't think this one has been mentioned--

Blasting music from their cell phone at full volume trying to drown out the car radio. 

If listening to your own music is that important, then bring some earphones. You may not want to hear my music, and I probably don't want to hear your music (especially on your shitty cell phone speaker at maxed out volume), but I sure as hell don't want to hear your and my music being played over the top of each other.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

dctcmn said:


> I don't think this one has been mentioned--
> 
> Blasting music from their cell phone at full volume trying to drown out the car radio.
> 
> If listening to your own music is that important, then bring some earphones. You may not want to hear my music, and I probably don't want to hear your music (especially on your shitty cell phone speaker at maxed out volume), but I sure as hell don't want to hear your and my music being played over the top of each other.


Yeah this bugs me too. As soon as a pax turns on some noise I shut the radio down and leave it down for the rest of the trip.


----------



## uberinatltrafficsux (Apr 21, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Yeah this bugs me too. As soon as a pax turns on some noise I shut the radio down and leave it down for the rest of the trip.


I turn mine up and make it obvious that they are being annoying af.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Pax sitting in front when less than 3 people


Pax rolling down the window without asking first


Backseat GPS


Pax assuming I know their preferred route (usually done by just telling me the main road and not willing to give turn-by-turn directions. IE “Just take McGrath Highway”)


Pax ordering from unguarded gated communities without waiting outside the gate or giving the code


Touching my radio or HVAC controls without asking


Asking me to make good time because they are late (extra points when they are not toes-to-the curb)


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Pax calling the driver when they're already on the way.

Door slammers (or if they have suitcases, bumper luggage draggers).


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Driving to pick up a Lyft pax, then Lyft reassigned to someone else and gives you a pickup at the grocery store you juat drove away from a mile back.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I have SO MANY pet peeves. Not being toes to the curb when I arrive, general rudeness, not tipping, smelly pax, messy pax, drunk pax.....

Here's one I normally cancel for:

I arrive at the *exact* pickup address....sit there waiting for pax. Phone rings, it's pax: "You're on the wrong side of the street, turn your head to the left, do you see me? I'm right across the street." (Keep in mind in Los Angeles where I drive, most main streets where we pick up pax are 4-6 lanes wide. I'm not taking about small side roads or 2-lane streets).

I look to my left and there's the idiot pax waving at me...after telling me I went to the wrong address, when _they_ in fact are on the wrong side of the 6-lane street that will take me at least 5-6 minutes to drive to the other side of, when they can literally walk across at the closest crosswalk and get to me in 40 seconds on foot. *Especially* if we're going in the direction that my car is already pointing in.

Don't make me get all the way over to you after YOU put in the wrong address (or are just too lazy to realize you're waiting in the wrong place) and then, to add insult to injury, make me turn around AGAIN to head towards your destination.

Prior to pickup, I'll maneuver around and do everything necessary to make sure I am at the EXACT address the rider entered. So don't be a lazy shit and tell _me_ that I am on the wrong side of the street - just get to my car at the address _you_ put in the app, and we'll happily be on our way! 

(I've actually cancelled on pax who have pulled this kind of laziness - it's fun watching them as I drive away. Depending on the surge and level of difficulty getting over to them after I've been waiting at the correct spot, usually I figure I don't need someone with such an incredibly low IQ in my vehicle.)



dctcmn said:


> I don't think this one has been mentioned--
> 
> Blasting music from their cell phone at full volume trying to drown out the car radio.
> 
> If listening to your own music is that important, then bring some earphones. You may not want to hear my music, and I probably don't want to hear your music (especially on your shitty cell phone speaker at maxed out volume), but I sure as hell don't want to hear your and my music being played over the top of each other.


OMG!! Or around bar/club close, pax will watch videos or Intagrams (or whatever they watch) - basically replays of various parts of their night - on FULL BLAST VOLUME over and freaking over again. It is *so* obnoxious!

First of all, it always scares the shit outta me - I jump out of my skin when suddenly 200 decibels of sound come blasting out of the back seat.
Second of all, you and your ridiculously lame friends aren't funny or even amusing; the fact that you are so entertained by what you're watching on your phone, which _just_ happened in real life and wasn't even funny or interesting when it actually happened, says a lot about your character (or lack there of).

In other words, you're lame and if you insist on re-watching videos of your evening, use earphones.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

My biggest pet peeve is drivers who scam passengers and give us all a bad name in the process.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Coachman said:


> A few of mine:
> 
> - People whispering in the back seat.
> 
> ...


Pax who smell because of their smelly pets.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

> OMG!! Or around bar/club close, pax will watch videos or Intagrams (or whatever they watch) - basically replays of various parts of their night - on FULL BLAST VOLUME over and freaking over again. It is *so* obnoxious!
> 
> First of all, it always scares the shit outta me - I jump out of my skin when suddenly 200 decibels of sound come blasting out of the back seat.
> Second of all, you and your ridiculously lame friends aren't funny or even amusing; the fact that you are so entertained by what you're watching on your phone, which _just_ happened in real life and wasn't even funny or interesting when it actually happened, says a lot about your character (or lack there of).
> ...


It's probably Snapchat. It drives me nuts!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

The constant sound of picture taking. Sets me on edge, makes me think I'm being set up for a complaint. 

WTF are you taking pictures of, did I miss a speck of dust?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Spewing all... no, projectile vomiting all their latest woes and problems like I actually care.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Oooooohhhh you people are sooooo piiiickyyyy! I have no complaints. I love all my rides.
Yea, that's the ticket. 
(Now back to reality)


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

- PAX playing music, videos, Snap Chat, etc., etc., etc. without headphones earbuds
- PAX bringing stinky food and eating it in my vehicle
- PAX opening my windows all of the way down (now locked)


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> Oooooohhhh you people are sooooo piiiickyyyy! I have no complaints. I love all my rides.
> Yea, that's the ticket.
> (Now back to reality)


Uber called, said the position has been filled already. You can stop pretending you love all your pax.


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Don't even try to eat in car


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Pax calling the driver when they're already on the way.
> .


I'd rather get the phone call than the text...you know I'm driving, don't you?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> My UP pet peeve:
> 
> Members who regularly post very very long messages and have to explain everything in detail with examples.
> 
> ...


What about people who pledge to cut back to 3 posts per day and don't follow through? 


Y0d4 said:


> Today someone came out after 5 mins on the dot no showed him when he was at the door collected 5 which was a 3.71$ fare this was lyft so I saw where he was going literally called me 8 times after lol had to block the number
> 
> What annoys me most tho is people wanting to be a human gps and micro managing every turn


Mine are run-on sentences and and no punctuation.


----------



## Tdizzle22 (Sep 21, 2016)

door slammers. automatic 1* if you slam my damn door. intentional or not.
asking if they can smoke and then that other drivers let them


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

My pet peeve is that Uber keeps increasing their booking fees and other fees the rider must pay while continually cutting the driver out of any sort of pay increase. With fuel prices skyrocketing I wonder how long it will take for drivers to realize just how much money they are losing.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

1. When you arrive at a pickup location and one passenger gets in at the 4-minute mark and says "We're just waiting for someone else inside" to avoid you canceling and no-showing them.

2. Passengers who just start eating in your car. I mean at least ask. This isn't a city bus, it's a personal car. I'll say yes but at least have some courtesy and respect. I mean messy things like hot dogs, etc.. instant 4-star in this case.

3. Airport pickups who call a Lyft/Uber while still in baggage claim.. pull up, no passenger, yet they text you saying "Be right there in a minute."

4. Passengers who open windows and leave them open, or who adjust the front seat and don't adjust it back before getting out..


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

M138 said:


> Why do people do this? It happens to me all the time. So weird!


Happy to explain cause I do it all the time with my wife. I get car sick in the back. If I am sitting next to driver, I feel nothing.


----------



## Jazzbaseball (Nov 22, 2014)

The timer is going to run out, so they call to let me know they're on the way out.

Timer Runs Out and I cancel the trip.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Coachman said:


> A few of mine:
> 
> - People whispering in the back seat.
> 
> ...


- Drunk group demanding aux cord. No thank you. For $3 I won't listen your loud crappy music
- Telling me he will rate me one star as a joke ( because I don't have aux cord etc)
- People with food that they will finish in my car( I am sorry not car but a restaurant on wheels)
- People asking me how much exactly I make and when I ask same question, telling me something vague like " all right "
- Teen that behaves like she knows it all and treats you like garbage even so I have pants older than her at home

More ?


----------



## Sl0re10 (May 7, 2018)

Coachman said:


> We're all here for a reason. I don't think negatively of anybody for being a driver. As long as they're honest about what they're doing. Yeah, there's a lot of different choices I could have made in life. I've got an excellent degree but I blew it away 30 years ago. It's no good to me now.


A lot of companies have positions that will take any degree. They just use it as a de facto IQ / discipline test.... since they cannot legally do IQ tests...


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Mista T said:


> You can stop pretending you love all your pax.


Does it show?!


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Stopping at drop off location and pax says pull up a good 3 feet more. Get outta my car lazy


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Coachman said:


> - A couple gets in. He sits in the front and puts his wife in the back.


It strikes me as funny, but it does not bother me. What is even funnier is when you pick up a guy and a girl and the guy is about to get "lucky". What does he do? He talks to the DRIVER (???!?!?!???). Here he is with this GORGEOUS chick who can not wait to get him alone, he knows it, and he is talking to YOU! HUH? Yeah, Jack, I know that you are about to get some while I have to keep driving this hoopty, to-night, but _*chaknowwhat???*_ I do not care that you are about to get "lucky", and, driving this hoopty is that for which I signed onto it all, so, as long as you pay, I am going to be allright. Most of them do tip well, in addition to paying.



Notch Johnson said:


> Pax exiting the traffic side instead of the curb side and not looking to see if it is clear. I know one these days I am going to lose a door!


.............or the customer is going to door some biucyclist. I do not know the law in California, but, in the Capital of Your Nation, it is the fault of whoever opened the door, If the passenger did it, it is not the driver's responsibility; it is the passenger's.



M138 said:


> Why do people do this? It happens to me all the time. So weird!


See my reply to Original Poster for something even funnier.



Judy2017 said:


> -- Passengers that sit behind you and eat in stealth mode!
> 
> - passengers thag bring a lot of debris into your clean car (pet hair, their own hair- crumbs and other unidentified debris shed frim their clothing and shoes!!)
> 
> - stinky passengers


All of the above. The Smelloboys cause your subsequent customers to downrate you.



Mista T said:


> - having my time wasted. Burns me up like nothing else.
> 
> - pax that smell like cigarettes or BO


The first quoted item, decidedly. If there is one thing that I hate, it is being kept waiting. I do not like it even in the cab, where I get paid close to something reasonable. When you consider the garbage waiting rates that F*ub*a*r* pays, I hate it even more.

The passengers who just got out of the James Nasium are the most annoying. Do not those places have showers? If not, you would think that these people would at least bring A Shower On A Stick, but, N-OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

The smell of tobacco really does not bother me. What bothers me about it is that Uber customers seem to have a particular distaste for it. Thus, when Mr. Smokey puts out that cigaret before he boards and drags the smell in with him, the next three customers downrate me. I once had a customer even send Uber a nastygram about it. This guy had dragged his tobacco smell into my car with him. I get to his address, he gets out, I spray the de-stinkifier, and in comes a ping two doors up the street. Of course, she is toes-to-the-kerb, so the smell of the de-stinkifier is strong but has not yet had time to de-stinkify the car. Customer smells both, one stars me and sends to Uber a nastygram.



Cableguynoe said:


> Members who regularly post very very long messages and have to explain everything in detail with examples.


I, Sirrah, have a reputation for cyberloquacity that I MUST protect.



jazzapt said:


> Pax rolling down the window without asking first
> 
> Pax assuming I know their preferred route
> 
> ...


.........................passenger who touches anything without first asking.

.............and waiting until you are committed to a route before they tell you that they do not like it..........................

...............and getting an attitude when you ask them for the dial code..................................

I never will understand that one. They keep you waiting until when they are good and ready to come out of the address then tell you that they are late. They have been doing the same thing to radio cab drivers for years.



Uberfunitis said:


> My biggest pet peeve is drivers who scam passengers and give us all a bad name in the process.


............when you consider the example that we are given, you should not be complaining.................................



nj2bos said:


> 1. When you arrive at a pickup location and one passenger gets in at the 4-minute mark and says "We're just waiting for someone else inside" to avoid you canceling and no-showing them.
> 
> 2. Passengers who just start eating in your car. I mean at least ask. This isn't a city bus, it's a personal car. I'll say yes but at least have some courtesy and respect. I mean messy things like hot dogs, etc.. instant 4-star in this case.
> 
> ...


1. I hate anchors. I do not allow them, either in the cab or the UberX car.

2. Do they allow you to eat on the busses up there, these days? It never used to be allowed. Here, you can not eat on the subway or the METRObusses. In fact, a few years back, the METROpOpO arrested a high school sophomore for eating Icky-D's french fries in the Tenallytown subway stop.

3.  .......or how about those who do it before they have cleared Customs and Immigration.....................
I also hate those who call from stores while they are still in the checkout line.

4. That never will change. All of them have done it in cabs for years. They bring their same bad habits and total lack of consideration to Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> What about people who pledge to cut back to 3 posts per day and don't follow through?
> .


I don't judge them.

Do you?


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Smelly pax

Pax that sit behind me

Being the center of attention with a packed car

Pax that get frustrated by my route

Pax that have a certain fetish for a route even though the trip is 6 blocks away....

Drunk girls

Anyone that gets out on the traffic side

People that expect help with their luggage

Anyone that slams my door including family members

‍♂


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Pax that turn down my advances


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

Back when I drove X in one ride I was asked for water, gum, a phone charger, and $3 for the bus.......

That pretty much hit all of them.


----------



## KING D (Sep 3, 2016)

M138 said:


> Why do people do this? It happens to me all the time. So weird!


two option: gay or relationship problem.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I hate checking the rear view mirror and seeing a nose picker excavating. I never know if he/she consumed the harvest or wiped it on the seat.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

When she asks me how my day was during sex


----------



## AMP (Apr 4, 2018)

Ditto to most of the above


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

M138 said:


> Why do people do this? It happens to me all the time. So weird!


Ever been married?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> When she asks me how my day was during sex


Better than getting the honeydue list... :/


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> When she asks me how my day was during sex


When she tells me how Noe's day was, during sex


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

Coachman said:


> A few of mine:
> 
> - People whispering in the back seat.
> 
> ...





M138 said:


> Why do people do this? It happens to me all the time. So weird!


Wait... why does this bother you people at all? i mean are you some perv that wants the woman next to you? personally i think its odd when the woman sits next to me and the man in the back which has happened quite a lot to me. i find whoever the talker of the group is usually sits front. gender is irrelevant.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> My UP pet peeve:
> 
> Members who regularly post very very long messages and have to explain everything in detail with examples.
> 
> ...


Omg is it me? I'm so scared now.


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> 2) Uber shows a high demand area on map. You can actually confirm and see area buzzing with people and surging on map....then four rides in a row pings that have zero surge.


This is probably the worst. Plenty of times I know I am in a surge area but the pings that come in have no surge attached (they are pickups in the surge zone). I went ahead and did it anyways then tried to dispute the fare with uber... they claim no surge at the time and want proof.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Mista T said:


> When she tells me how Noe's day was, during sex


Awwwww...nirvana....8>)

Rakos


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> My biggest pet peeve is drivers who scam passengers and give us all a bad name in the process.


Everyone's number one pet peeve, is _*YOU!*_


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Pax who smell of dank dank weed.

Drunk female skinny Pax who want Mc Donalds drive through at 2:00 am - come ON you're just going to vomit it up later. Why?

Pax who request a certain song one minute before their prop off. Seriously we will be there by the time I find it.

Flamboyant gay Pax who want to listen to dance music on high volume and flap their arms around. please!

Pax who breathe weirdly. Quit creeping me out.

Pax waiting on dark streets wearing a hoodie in summer - that's just not right on any level.

Pax who pass out in your car and you can't wake them up. I don't have time for this nonsense stay awake!

Female pax who's eyebrows look nicer than mine.

Pax who want to take a selfie with me in it. I don't want to be on your Instagram, weirdos.

Pax who ask me what model Prius I drive or what my mpg is. I don't know these things!

Male pax who smell amazing - don't do that to me!


----------



## bandit13 (Mar 31, 2017)

IERide said:


> - Making me wait 4:58 seconds before waddling out to the car
> 
> - "I'll tip you in the app"
> 
> ...


Bingo !



Coachman said:


> Even the riders are smart enough to know you can't support yourself on an Uber income.


Not the ones I drive especually the females.



Judy2017 said:


> I think you forgot one:
> Pax that waste your time!! Lol! Just kidding! I hear you loud and clear on that one! It amazes me how oblivious they are - they don't look beyond themselves!!!


Wish there was an Ejection Seat for those riders.



bm1320 said:


> Back when I drove X in one ride I was asked for water, gum, a phone charger, and $3 for the bus.......
> 
> That pretty much hit all of them.


Was that in downtown TO ?


----------



## Travisbickle89 (May 30, 2018)

Lately, "*SO WHAT ELSE DO YOU DO BESIDES THIS?" *has gotten really annoying. It's almost at the point where I wanna say "I choose not to discuss my personal affairs." Definitely "I can tip you through the app, right?" I don't think I've ever gotten a single tip when I've heard that.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Coachman said:


> A few of mine:
> 
> - People whispering in the back seat.
> 
> ...


Don't know why I missed this earlier. Since day one of driving, it has majorly pissed me off when paxs just hop in your car with open beverages such as coffee, soda, juice, milkshake etc, assuming its' acceptable to do so! Not once has any of them asked for permission before entering my vehicle. Oh yeah, I still collect the cleaning fee if so much as a drop gets on my seats, so in a way I welcome it, but the sense of entitlement by way of such actions is simply ignorant beyond words.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Homie G said:


> Stopping at drop off location and pax says pull up a good 3 feet more. Get outta my car lazy


LOL! Had a pax the other day, stopped 3 doors past her row house, row house mind you.........she asked me to circle the block to leave her at her door .


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

uberinatltrafficsux said:


> My biggest pet peeve with pax is when you get a group of happy go lucky snobs who have been drinking already.
> 
> There's always the one guy who is going to ask what else you do for work.


How is that a pet peeve? Those guys make the night fun!!!

I had 5 brittians pile into my 4+pax plus me car. They wanted to get in..

I let em and we had a lot of fun!!
They asked me what i did on the side.. I lied and said imma a pimp. 

They were hungry..so was i.. Took a break at velvet taco at 4am. They paid for me. Then.. Drove em the rest of the way home.

It was an awsomely fun night! 
They were also slightly drunk.
Classic loud funny brittians.
Even had the heavy welsh accent. 

Only pet peeve for me is just
Funky smell from a pax. And then they complain when i roll down the window. And 3 star me...cause i needed to breathe...


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Judy2017 said:


> I think you forgot one:
> Pax that waste your time!! Lol! Just kidding! I hear you loud and clear on that one! It amazes me how oblivious they are - they don't look beyond themselves!!!


Some of the drivers can't look beyond themselves. Uber is supposed to be a rideshare company for pax to use to get to places. Drivers complain to the point of exhaustion how they have to do something and drive a pax somewhere instead of sitting wasting time in an airport pit doing nothing.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Message on phone says " Drive closer to rider" and there is no way you can. Message says Premium pick up possible. You don't get one. Message says "Rider cancelled" while reroute. You end up getting paid nothing for it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Pax who instead of patiently waiting on the sidewalk, are standing in the only place that I can possibly pull over in.



Uber Crack said:


> Omg is it me? I'm so scared now.


Don't worry. Not you. 
But you've come close


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Mista T said:


> - having my time wasted. Burns me up like nothing else.
> 
> - not getting tipped when I put up with _____. Putting up with other's stuff falls into the category of going "above and beyond" IMO.
> 
> ...


You forgot how you waste your time cancelling rides and sitting in airport pits.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Koolbreze said:


> Some of the drivers can't look beyond themselves. Uber is supposed to be a rideshare company for pax to use to get to places. Drivers complain to the point of exhaustion how they have to do something and drive a pax somewhere instead of sitting wasting time in an airport pit doing nothing.





Koolbreze said:


> You forgot how you waste your time cancelling rides and sitting in airport pits.


You mad bro?


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Pax calling the driver when they're already on the way.
> 
> Door slammers (or if they have suitcases, bumper luggage draggers).


Definitely door slammers.



nj2bos said:


> 1. When you arrive at a pickup location and one passenger gets in at the 4-minute mark and says "We're just waiting for someone else inside" to avoid you canceling and no-showing them.
> 
> 2. Passengers who just start eating in your car. I mean at least ask. This isn't a city bus, it's a personal car. I'll say yes but at least have some courtesy and respect. I mean messy things like hot dogs, etc.. instant 4-star in this case.
> 
> ...


I had a pax who did a #3, told her to cancel and call back when she had her bags. She canceled then I headed back to the queue, got her again, didn't want to wait another hour or so to get another one. She barely said anything on her way home a $13 ride if I remember right.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Short XL rides with 6 pax . Pays out almost the same as a regular X makes no sense minimum fare for XL should be the same as XL

-Whispering in the backseat is just annoying because we're sitting a few feet away I can still here you

Slamming my doors like I'm driving an AMC Eagle

Putting your feet on my dash, door or back of the seat in front of you

Trying to crawl into my third row without properly folding the seat down with the simple button that's right there

Closing my power lift gates manually

Leving behind trash like I'm also your maid

Asking me "where are you going ?" becaus you're too dumb to realize there is more than one way to get to where you're going

Messing with anything on my dash when you sit in the front seat .. Just ask first

Asking "why do you have a dash cam?"

Asking "How much do you make? "

Asking "So what's your real job??"



Notch Johnson said:


> Pax exiting the traffic side instead of the curb side and not looking to see if it is clear. I know one these days I am going to lose a door!


I've had a close call before I keep my doors locked until I come to a complete stop and then directed them to exit the other side or tell them to wait because traffic is coming . People are so obvious to their surroundings these days it's amazing they can even function on a day to day basis without dying


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

1. Pax not at pickup immediately than wait 5+ minutes that I have to cancel.
2. Pax that smell like cigarettes or other foul odors.
3. Pax sneezing without covering their mouth (I gave a guy instant 3 stars for that).
4. Pax asking for my personal phone # (I drive a Mercedes for Uber Select and Lyft Premier, so some pax think its ok that I can be their personal driver so I throw them my textapp number).
5. Door slammers. Obviously.
6. Destination point way out of place (I have to call sometimes to correctly clarify with the pax). 
7. Attempting to fit more than 4 ppl in my sedan.
8. Pax cancelling on me when I'm about to drive out...(Can't really do much but be annoyed for a sec then move on). 

So far being a driver for both Uber and Lyft for a year has been a great run. You tend to run in the negatives on occasion, but I usually get over it really quickly. Luckily that I've never had an altercation, kick somebody out (I should've done that to 1 pax I toke a year ago), or argue with anyone yet.


----------



## Andrew Trevitt (May 5, 2018)

"Why the dash cam , don't you trust me"?

Playing with my dash cam

Helping themselves to mints etc.which are actually for me

False reports - that is why I have a dual inside/outside dash cam and will be installing a smaller one from behind on rear window facing in

Slamming doors

Construction workers placing muddy items and then themselves on seats

Eating anything from McDonalds

Just finished a cigarette and feel absolutely overwhelmed if not ill by the smell for the whole trip

Leave rubbish behind and then complain to Uber my car was messy

Report to Uber that I did not have the radio on for a five minute trip

Report to Uber that I did not talk to them

Playing with controls , especially heating/air con and radio controls

Passengers who don't know which airport terminal to go to and even the airline they are flying with.

Passengers who talk on the phone and give directions at the same time , sometimes involving an arm going right in front of my face while I am driving.

Don't or won't put the address in the rider app - "we will give you the directions ourselves"

Put the same address in the same as the pickup location and then don't know where they are supposed to be going.

"How much do you make , if you don't mind me asking"

"Is driving for Uber all you are good for , can't you find another job?"

Continuously changing the trip destination for the entire trip

My personal favourite - had a full bottle of water thrown at me from the back seat while travelling at 100 kmh because the passenger did not like the brand I was handing out for free.She insisted on Evian water only.

One thing I have learnt to do is place everything(GPS, dash cam , phone) on my side to prevent being tampered with or stolen.I have had two attempts to steal my phone when it was mounted in the centre when the passengers got out


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

#1. Fake service dogs. 
#2. Passengers who are not ready upon arrival.
#3. Assuming I'll wait for a multiple stop that exceeds three minutes.
#4. Fast food runs. Drive thru? Good luck.
#5. Homeless runs from the E.R. room back to the shelters. It's a thing in my area. Just what I want is some passenger who is 5150 or coming off of drugs in my car.
#6. Smelly people.
#7. Smokers in the airport pen.
#8. Smoking passengers upon arrival.


----------



## RochesterUberDriver (Aug 24, 2017)

Passengers who insist on climbing over the backseat getting in to the car instead of using the left door. I could see if I was picking up on a busy street just using the right side door, but 90% of the time the pickup is in a parking lot or residential street.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

Paxes who try to bring little kids into my car without child seats.

Paxes who try to bring babies into my car without child seats and insist that they can hold their kid "really tight". I tell them that G forces in a crash can exceed 100Gs for an instant - can they hold onto a one ton weight?

Paxes who put their pin in a totally wrong location.

Paxes who aren't standing toes to curb when I pull up on a busy street with no place to pull over and let other cars pass.

Paxes who rate me less than a 5 and don't tip me when I get them home safely in a blizzard.

Paxes who enter a ride with a stop that "will only take a few minutes" and then take more than a few.

Paxes who don't close the door all the way, or forget to close it at all.

Rideshare apps that don't know of the location or existence of major apartment complexes ten months after they opened.

Rideshare apps that rely on Paxes ability to place a pin in the location that they are at, and then won't let the pax place it in the location they want to (assuming that the pax could read a map to save their lives in the first place).

Rideshare apps that don't let paxes input the name of the business/store they are at instead of automatically using the address as the destination.

And last but not least...rideshare companies that keep finding ways to pay drivers less money and keep more to themselves, then try to make it sound like they are making things easier for the drivers.


----------



## Slyster (Apr 23, 2018)

A passenger sobbing the entire way to elk river... 38 min ride.. awkward. She wasn't about to chat about it either.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Pax that look down on their phone, then look at me, and then still proceed to ask, "are you the Uber?"

I've become so annoyed with this that I now ask what their name is, and then I say, "Hmmm. I'm looking for <alternate name>. Must be a mistake."


----------



## homelesslawnmowers (May 25, 2018)

honestly dont care how they act or what they do just dont damage my stuff & cash tip if not cash then thru app

they can drink, smoke be loud rude make me wait if so i better be getting least $5 more an hour especially if the trip less than 10 miles

im simple pay me, if not 1 star & unmatched


----------



## kris10mg917 (Apr 20, 2018)

when their drunk and want to put you on their snapchat/instragram ... like literally im just trying to work plz leave me alone


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't judge them.
> 
> Do you?


Hell yes!



Uber Crack said:


> Pax who smell of dank dank weed.
> 
> Drunk female skinny Pax who want Mc Donalds drive through at 2:00 am - come ON you're just going to vomit it up later. Why?
> 
> ...


Little miss optimism, welcome to the dark side!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Pax that turn down my advances


JUST THINK! ONE DAY, you will be able to add "F*ub*a*r*'s de-activating me for hitting on pax."



Spork24 said:


> This is probably the worst. Plenty of times I know I am in a surge area but the pings that come in have no surge attached (they are pickups in the surge zone).


If a ping is clearly in a surge zone, _*an' it ain't showin' no surge, I ain't takin' it*_.



Uber Crack said:


> Drunk female skin *a*ny Pax who want Mc Donalds drive through at 2:00 am -
> 
> Pax who pass out in your car and you can't wake them up.
> 
> Pax who ask me what model Prius I drive or what my mpg is. I don't know these things!


FIFY

This is why I pull up to gin mills with the doors locked. If it looks like someone is going to pour a customer into the Uber Car (or even the cab), I go around the corner, wait the five and "Cancel-rider isn't here". This is, of course, one form of the Shirlington Shuffle.

Simply tell them that "Prius" means "clueless" in Japanese, thus you are clueless as to the model and the fuel economy.



upyouruber said:


> Don't know why I missed this earlier. Since day one of driving, it has majorly pissed me off when paxs just hop in your car with open beverages such as coffee, soda, juice, milkshake etc,


As long as there is a lid on it, and the lid is _*kept*_ on it, I do not mind the _*cuppa'*_. If it is alcohol, they can pour out the cup or chug it, but no open containers of alcohol allowed.



Jufkii said:


> Message on phone says " Drive closer to rider" and there is no way you can.


OH I HATE THAT! The ping tells you to go to 1747 Pennsylvania Avenue, N.W. I pull up to the front door. No customer, of course, is in sight. You look at the screen and it is telling you to drive closer to the customer. If I drive through the door and attempt to drive onto the elelator, I would expect that the Property Manager would be very angry with me.



RideshareGentrification said:


> -Whispering in the backseat is just annoying because we're sitting a few feet away I can still here you
> 
> Leving behind trash like I'm also your maid
> 
> ...


The funny variation of that is when the customers speak a language among themselves that they think that you do not understand. I once had four employees of the Argentine Embassy in my cab who were discussing the wife of an attaché who took her marriage vows more as suggestions than vows. I speak Italian and had to learn Latin in high school, so I can decipher Spanish. When one of them was telling about how he had to climb out the dormer and onto the roof because her husband had shown up early, I bust out laughing.

Then there was this time when two French ladies were talking among themselves about how cold my air condition was. I asked them

*Ça fait fret icitte? Que j'abaisse l'aire conditionée?
*
They were quite taken aback. Then there was this French couple that wondered to themselves why I was not playing the radio or a CD. I put in a CD of Cajun music. They did ask me what it was...............and here I had thought that the French knew about the Cajuns.

I always have hated it when people treat either the Uber car or the cab like their personal trash can.

"Uber: everyone's private driver, NOT everyone's private trash can."

........and they always do this AFTER you are firmly committed to a particular route. If they want to go a particular way, they need to let you know BEFORE you move a wheel.

I have a dashcam because people misbehave then falsely accuse me of misbehaviour.

I have had more than one passenger almost door a bicyclist. I do not know the law in Australia, but, in the Kap-it-tull o' Duh New Knightidd Stakes Uh-Murrica, it is the responsibility of the person who opens the door into traffic. This means that if the bicyclist is injured or suffers damage to the bicycle, he does NOT get it from my insurance company, he must go after the customer.



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> #1. Fake service dogs.
> #3. Assuming I'll wait for a multiple *at any* stop *, ever for Uber's garbage wait rates* that exceeds three minutes.
> #4. Fast food runs. Drive thru?
> #5. Homeless runs from the E.R. room back to the shelters.


#1. I will haul dogs, but, I hate it when they announce to me that it is a "Service AniMULE" BEFORE they get into the car.
#3. FIFY
#4. ..............and they always want to eat that loaded burrito in the car. Half of it spills all over the floor and seats.
#5. Look carefully at the map and decline all pings at those hospitals.



backcountryrez said:


> Pax that look down on their phone, then look at me, and then still proceed to ask, "are you the Uber?"


"Look, Lady, I know that I need to lose a pound or two, but let us please be charitable here. I am _*driving*_ the Uber; I am _*not*_ the Uber.


----------



## alvarezca (Mar 7, 2018)

Notch Johnson said:


> Pax exiting the traffic side instead of the curb side and not looking to see if it is clear. I know one these days I am going to lose a door!


slamming my doors makes me want to get out slapped the show## out of them


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 19, 2017)

* Leaving their phone in my car and when I go around the busy Hollywood Blvd traffic to return phone while keeping a long ride waiting and get a zero tip
* Going with a pool on a one-mile ride
* Any Pool
* People who stink
* Short rides who want to connect to my AUX


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

Spork24 said:


> Wait... why does this bother you people at all? i mean are you some perv that wants the woman next to you? personally i think its odd when the woman sits next to me and the man in the back which has happened quite a lot to me. i find whoever the talker of the group is usually sits front. gender is irrelevant.


It's a dominance display every time. Whether consciously or subconsciously the dominant partner is taking their rightful place in the lead.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Martin Kodiak said:


> It's a dominance display every time


No it is not, this is an absurd statement.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Pax fighting over who rides in the car. More specifically, non-pax who want to ride when the ride requester doesn't want them to.


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

Martin Kodiak said:


> It's a dominance display every time. Whether consciously or subconsciously the dominant partner is taking their rightful place in the lead.


and here i was thinking the woman wanted to sit next to me cause im sexy


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Pax bragging on how much money they make or bragging that they just dropped $1,500 for lap dances - but they ordered XL (1-2 pax), when they should have ordered Lux or at least Select 
Pax telling me that other drivers let them drink (booze) in their cars all the time 
Pax turning up the volume on my stereo or whining about when I don't (as if the restaurant they just came out of let them play their EDM at full blast )
Nannies taking kids home from school sitting 3+ blocks away from the school so drivers will actually attempt to pick up the trip - only to discover that they don't have (required) car seats 
Pax sneaking a vape, smoke, drink, bite or snort in your car
Pax who turn on and listen to their own turn by turn GPS


----------



## Fusedsoul (May 30, 2018)

How to say if you my biggest pet peeves are:
- if it is one single person who gets in a vehicle they said directly behind me even though all the seats are open

- people who order pool and jump in with three or four people before even know what's going on and having to explain to them they have to get out and they refuse

- people who want me to play Future or any of those rap artist with the name lil on the name or even Justin Bieber

- suicide confessions or attempted suicide in the vehicle

- people who order an Uber when they need an ambulance I understand we're faster but if you bleeding or a broken arm or anything like that don't order an Uber thing happens we're not licensed to take care of you

There are more but these are the biggest ones they stick out in my head


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Coachman said:


> A few of mine:
> 
> - People whispering in the back seat.
> 
> ...


Sitting behind my seat as a single rider and saying nothing. Weird people sometimes....


----------



## alvarezca (Mar 7, 2018)

Ziggy said:


> Pax bragging on how much money they make or bragging that they just dropped $1,500 for lap dances - but they ordered XL (1-2 pax), when they should have ordered Lux or at least Select
> Pax telling me that other drivers let them drink (booze) in their cars all the time
> Pax turning up the volume on my stereo or whining about when I don't (as if the restaurant they just came out of let them play their EDM at full blast )
> Nannies taking kids home from school sitting 3+ blocks away from the school so drivers will actually attempt to pick up the trip - only to discover that they don't have (required) car seats
> ...


yes all that!!


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

Paxhole who uses current location button to set their pickup then wait 4 minutes or so to update the pickup location then ding you with navigation (pickup) complaint in order to get free ride because they were charged waiting time for their mistake.


----------



## Ulikedew (Apr 15, 2018)

The aux cord paxs drive me nuts.I just say it got stolen 3 times and not replacing. 
Pickups at restauants and they still waiting on food. Now if it a hot chick like I had Sunday I will wait when I am about to call it a day. 
Potheads I will 2 star just so I don't risk another pickup with them no further risk riding dirty. I write that in the comments Lyft responds sorry about their hygiene lol


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> That's actually kind of brilliant. I wonder what would happen if every driver refused to accept any ping from the surge area for a half hour after the surge ends.


I do that! I'll either log out & go somewhere else, or, even better, stay logged in & ignore their pings as I drive away  Suck it, cheapskates!


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> Saying I will tip you through the application is annoying.
> Also bragging how they waited out surge angers me.


But you were the one who accepted their non surge request. Make them wait longer next time


----------



## John Campbell (May 21, 2016)

The hotshot business guy who talks about his big deals on the phone.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Paxhole that requests a ride with kids (no car seats) ... and when you tell them that they can't ride - they ask you to cancel trip so that they don't get a Cancel Fee. *I just pull around the corner wait for 6 minutes, ignore their texts & phone calls ... and then CANCEL ... I get paid and they have to wait and fume about how they will try to convince the next driver to haul their kids without car seats.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

IERide said:


> - Making me wait 4:58 seconds before waddling out to the car
> 
> - "I'll tip you in the app"
> 
> ...


At 4:30 you should already be coasting away from the crime scene, with finger on the cancel button!



Notch Johnson said:


> Pax exiting the traffic side instead of the curb side and not looking to see if it is clear. I know one these days I am going to lose a door!


Put your door lock on lock until you see it's clear, say, I'll unlock it if you want to scoot over to the curb side.



Wonkytonk said:


> That's actually kind of brilliant. I wonder what would happen if every driver refused to accept any ping from the surge area for a half hour after the surge ends.


Good idea. Turn your app off.


----------



## Lucky Duck (May 31, 2018)

Door slammers!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

uberinatltrafficsux said:


> My biggest pet peeve with pax is when you get a group of happy go lucky snobs who have been drinking already.
> 
> There's always the one guy who is going to ask what else you do for work.


Just say you're a cop!


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

I have never seen that complained about on up4 in. But my biggest pet peeve is this: the passenger who gets in the backseat by grabbing onto the top of my seat and using it to hoist themselves in this putting a lot of force on the back of my seat this really pisses me off. Usually these are large people that do this. And usually during the ride they repeat when they want to shift their bodies around the grab the head rest of my seat and hoist themselves over. I do not like this


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

NORMY said:


> Don't even try to eat in car


I make that clear before I even let them in my car. And I do not allow "to-go" cups. Has to be something rigid with a screw on lid.


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

Finger prints and palm prints all over the back windows from shutting the door.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Spork24 said:


> Wait... why does this bother you people at all? i mean are you some perv that wants the woman next to you? personally i think its odd when the woman sits next to me and the man in the back which has happened quite a lot to me. i find whoever the talker of the group is usually sits front. gender is irrelevant.


I've found it tends to be the back seat driver who sits shotgun and I know it's going to be a hell of a ride.



Bus Bozo said:


> LOL! Had a pax the other day, stopped 3 doors past her row house, row house mind you.........she asked me to circle the block to leave her at her door .


I had a woman who wanted me to make a u-turn on a relatively narrow street to drop her off right in front of her house. I didn't, said I already had another call ahead. But really?


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

John Campbell said:


> The hotshot business guy who talks about his big deals on the phone.


I had the most hilarious pax do that. He was talking on his phone to someone about having x this and x that. Then his phone rang.

It was awkward.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Notch Johnson said:


> Pax exiting the traffic side instead of the curb side and not looking to see if it is clear. I know one these days I am going to lose a door!


This is what child locks are for.

"Please exit from the right. Thanks!"


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

KenLV said:


> This is what child locks are for.
> 
> "Please exit from the right. Thanks!"


Brilliant.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

KenLV said:


> This is what child locks are for.
> 
> "Please exit from the right. Thanks!"


Illegal. But I like where your mind is at.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Illegal. But I like where your mind is at.


Maybe illegal in "Gotham", but not here.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

KenLV said:


> This is what child locks are for.
> 
> "Please exit from the right. Thanks!"


I use child locks for tips/exit fees.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

KenLV said:


> Maybe illegal in "Gotham", but not here.


Pax MUST have to have the ability to exit on their own, that is why all vehicles must have 4 doors that are independent of each other.

At the extreme, child locks leads to accusations of kidnapping.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Pax MUST have to have the ability to exit on their own, that is why all vehicles must have 4 doors that are independent of each other.
> 
> At the extreme, child locks leads to accusations of kidnapping.


Um... you only use it on the drivers side rear. That's the only one that would be opened into traffic (95% of the time). The others are left as is and pax can exit at will.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Pax MUST have to have the ability to exit on their own, that is why all vehicles must have 4 doors that are independent of each other.
> 
> At the extreme, child locks leads to accusations of kidnapping.


All cars must have 4 doors, but every day I see 1-2 drivers using a 2-door car or pickup with suicide doors - either Uber is getting desperate for drivers or they just don't care


----------



## Thatoneguy89 (May 29, 2018)

Andrew Trevitt said:


> "Why the dash cam , don't you trust me"?
> 
> Playing with my dash cam
> 
> ...


Where the heck do u drive???


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

Ziggy said:


> Pax bragging on how much money they make or bragging that they just dropped $1,500 for lap dances - but they ordered XL (1-2 pax), when they should have ordered Lux or at least Select
> Pax telling me that other drivers let them drink (booze) in their cars all the time
> Pax turning up the volume on my stereo or whining about when I don't (as if the restaurant they just came out of let them play their EDM at full blast )
> Nannies taking kids home from school sitting 3+ blocks away from the school so drivers will actually attempt to pick up the trip - only to discover that they don't have (required) car seats
> ...


I REALLY REALLY HATE THE LAST ONE!!


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

uberinatltrafficsux said:


> There's always the one guy who is going to ask what else you do for work.


"Is this all you do? Just drive around?"



wk1102 said:


> I use child locks for tips/exit fees.


I've had pax set the child lock as a joke.
By the time I discover it, it's too late to one star them.


----------



## Andrew Trevitt (May 5, 2018)

Thatoneguy89 said:


> Where the heck do u drive???


Melbourne , Australia


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

[QUOTE="Ulikedew, post: 3990066, member: 146742"
Potheads I will 2 star just so I don't risk another pickup with them no further risk riding dirty. I write that in the comments Lyft responds sorry about their hygiene lol[/QUOTE]

Had this exact situation, pax must have been smoking a doob on the stoop while waiting. Mentioned it to the next pax....3 min later, she smelled it. While I am an aging hippie and each to their own, I don't want to be falsely accused of impaired driving. One star with comment about same....Lyft responded thanks for reporting safety concern, don't want you to be at risk, it has been addressed with the pax....you won't be paired again....duh?


----------



## MattMo81 (Oct 26, 2016)

I hate it when pax announce “We’re just going down the street” as I’m swiping to start the trip. Great, thanks for prematurely killing my hopes and dreams of a long profitable trip. I should start cancelling rides when I hear this and tell the pax, sorry, I’m unable to take you to your minimum fare destination and know you won’t tip. Perhaps you can find another driver who doesn’t mind losing money.


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

uberinatltrafficsux said:


> My biggest pet peeve with pax is when you get a group of happy go lucky snobs who have been drinking already.
> 
> There's always the one guy who is going to ask what else you do for work.


I tell them I don't have to work much anymore.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Judy2017 said:


> - passengers that ask personal questions: Are you married?
> Are you dating anyone? Are you divorced? What happened?


I mean, if they're gonna give me their number or something, I'm okay answering.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

My top 2 pet peeves:

- Lyft

- Uber


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

You get pinged and your 6 mins away and you still have to wait when you get there. Be effing ready you effing pax.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> But you were the one who accepted their non surge request. Make them wait longer next time


Yeah because it was a guaranteed ride home that was 40+ miles. I would rather get paid something than nothing if have to drive that many miles towards home.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Sneaking a dog into the car - clearly not a service dog, 'cause it was in a bag.

Frankly, I don't have issues with hauling someone's dog ... but they should have asked rather than assume it's ok. *If it's not a service dog, then the only dog rules I have are: 

Ask before you put the dog in the car
Clean, dry dog
Dog sits on the floor or in the back of SUV


----------



## getnada.com (Jan 3, 2018)

Why haven't they made Paddington 3 yet?


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> That's actually kind of brilliant. I wonder what would happen if every driver refused to accept any ping from the surge area for a half hour after the surge ends.


This happens a lot at outdoor events. The kids (college) are actually proud that they stood their ground and did not cave in!

My pet peeve is still with uber and the navigation system. Along with often giving me misleading directions, it often does not seem to understand that when I terminate the trip and rate the passenger, then it can stop issuing me audible direction
Maybe it has something to do with my Samsung Galaxy 8+ phone. I don't know. What I do know is that I often have to "re-start" my phone in order to halt the audio navigation.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Single pax that sits behind me...
> 
> Pax that play with my windows...
> 
> ...


What is it about the vape? I usually think they smell better than other smells pax bring, and so far I've thought subsequent passengers won't mind either. Am I wrong?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

JMlyftuber said:


> What is it about the vape? I usually think they smell better than other smells pax bring, and so far I've thought subsequent passengers won't mind either. Am I wrong?


One of the few times that someone...

Lit up a vape...

I could taste it in my mouth...

For a couple of hours...NASTY...!!!

Rakos


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Maybe I just don't notice due to smoking cigarettes. :/


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Hono driver said:


> You get pinged and your 6 mins away and you still have to wait when you get there. Be effing ready you effing pax.


Uber sort of fixed this in Austin a couple of years ago ... they held a Free "Invite Only G-Eazy" concert where pax had to order a special Uber to get into the concert ... but the pax had to adhere to the following rules to get picked up:

All Pax had to be standing on the curb when the special Uber arrived at their location
If pax who ordered the special Uber only ordered 2 tickets, then only 2 people could get in the special Uber
Pax who ordered the tickets had to get in the special Uber (they could not transfer tickets/Uber to someone else)
*I was one of those Special Uber drivers ... and it only took 1 or 2 "No Show, Cancel" to get the pax calling their friends to make sure they all were ready before the special Uber arrived. I've never seen college kids and pax in general on the curb before the Uber arrived ... so they didn't lose their ticket to the G-Eazy concert ... lol.

Unfortunately, we have a whole new crop of pax in town that need to be re-educated about being on the curb when the Uber pulls up.



Retired Senior said:


> This happens a lot at outdoor events. The kids (college) are actually proud that they stood their ground and did not cave in!


Sometimes they stand their ground so long that they are left out in the cold ... 15+ miles away from their home. *one of our concert venues is in the boonies ... and most drivers won't go back to it after the surge disappears, 'cause it's a long way to deadhead without a guaranteed trip back to town.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Rakos said:


> One of the few times that someone...
> 
> Lit up a vape...
> 
> ...


I'm very allergic to propylene glycol and some of those vapes use it.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

SkidRow said:


> "Is this all you do? Just drive around?"


You bet! Haven't you heard? I make $90k a year by driving around part time and I don't pay taxes! What do you do? Oh, you're an accountant making $75k working 70 hours a week? That's cool I guess...


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Ziggy said:


> Uber sort of fixed this in Austin a couple of years ago ... they held a Free "Invite Only G-Eazy" concert where pax had to order a special Uber to get into the concert ... but the pax had to adhere to the following rules to get picked up:
> 
> All Pax had to be standing on the curb when the special Uber arrived at their location
> If pax who ordered the special Uber only ordered 2 tickets, then only 2 people could get in the special Uber
> ...


So true, sometimes being stubborn does end up biting you on the ass!


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Get a pick up at a high rise building that says 14th floor.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Sick, infectious people who think NOTHING of exposing an Uber/Lyft driver to their dregs. I'm being mercenary about evaluating people now. If you look sick, I cancel. Not for the usual $3, not even if it was a $15 run, just not worth it.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> Sick, infectious people who think NOTHING of exposing an Uber/Lyft driver to their dregs. I'm being mercenary about evaluating people now. If you look sick, I cancel. Not for the usual $3, not even if it was a $15 run, just not worth it.


Funny you should say that..... I started feeling ill Tuesday night but attributed it to a massive allergy attack. My car has been greenish with tree pollen every morning, and my back yard abuts 450 acres of woodland. Add the seasonal to the chronic cat dander allergy (and the 3 small perpetrators who sneak into my bed after I've fallen asleep) and I just tried to shrug it off. Wednesday I had trouble focusing on anything... I was supposed to be keeping my Mom company but I had to ask one of my younger brothers to take over. I was in bed by 4PM and then developed a fever and a very sick stomach the next day.

I thought that I'd be over whatever it was this morning, but when I went out at 5AM I saw that Fairfield County was shrouded with thick fog. I drove to my usual staging ground and ran smack into a bunch of Canadian geese strolling across the road. I know I smashed one if not two of them. As far as I can recollect I have only killed 1 crow, 1 squirrel, and now these geese in 50 years of driving. I Ubered for 2 more hours but the longer I was awake the more ill I felt. So here I am, typing up an apology of sorts to the Great Goose God, and hoping that , after yet another night's sleep, I'll be good to go tomorrow.

I have done several Hospital Emergency Room runs while Ubering. Only one young woman was obviously ill (she carried her own barf bag!). Plenty of Pax sit in the rear seat coughing their brains out... As long as they are not puking I simply open my window and try to ignore it. But my immune system is not as robust as it was when I was younger, and I seem to be sick more often.

The common advice to wash your hands often does not make any sense when people are coughing up their germs in an enclosed space. Maybe someday we'll have germ zappers, like the mosquito zappers that electrocute the damn things before they do their vampire thing on our bodies. What measures can we take, and still do the job? Would a steady supply of Lysol into the car's interior actually help?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

melusine3 said:


> Sick, infectious people who think NOTHING of exposing an Uber/Lyft driver to their dregs. I'm being mercenary about evaluating people now. If you look sick, I cancel. Not for the usual $3, not even if it was a $15 run, just not worth it.


You must not have developed...

The fine art of holding your breath...

Until pax exits the vehicle...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

*pins in an area that I cant get close to so the timer wont start
*hitting the except button that shows 3 minutes away and it then magically changes to 12 minutes away after you set navigation
*train commuters requesting a ride before the train even get to the station then sending a message that the train is 'x' minutes away. (hope its less then 5 minutes or I am gone pal)


----------



## 213Pter (Jan 31, 2016)

When pax first words are: "Do you have a charger I can use?" 
When pax start messing with the car radio or charging cables without even asking.
When I arrive and they're the only ones outside and I'm the only uber car arriving and they still are not so sure I'm their Uber ride. SMH


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

"Can you stop and wait for me at the liquor store?"



uberinatltrafficsux said:


> There's always the one guy who is going to ask what else you do for work.


Im a mercenary for the oil companies.



got a p said:


> Having to pee every 3 hours


Lucky you! I have to "go" every hour.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Could have a thread about the type of smells we hate. 

Beer & meat: restaurant 0pickup

BO with a mix of alcohol

Fried greasy food house smell from pax

ANY food at all!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

Young white kids playing gangsta rap and " singing" along


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

Had my first truly bad pax (his first Lyft ride, on this account at least). 

1. Gets in and starts asking me personal financial questions. After realizing it wasn't just small talk, I picked up that he was trying to sell me solar panels. I politely stated I wasn't divulging personal info and he could halt the sales pitch. He got indignant, "OK, I'll just let you drive."

2. He then starts blasting rap on his phone inches from my ear without asking first. I hold my tongue and politely request he turn it down. He plays dumb at first, but I ask again and he plugs in earbuds.

3. He starts eating peanuts (he was sitting directly behind me and I couldn't see him), and leaves crumbs on the seat when he leaves. Not to mention he was headed for the airport but his destination address was a Five Guys in a nearby strip mall. Needless to say, he was a one star with nasty comments. Lyft wrote me requesting photos for a cleaning claim, but I declined as there was no permanent damage.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Coachman said:


> People whispering in the back seat.


I prefer it when they whisper and I can't hear them


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

- Pax that ask tons of personal questions.

- Pax that ask me "how to you like driving for Uber?" (One of these days, I'm going to say "I hate it, but I need the money!")

- Pax who eat in the car.

- Pax who eat smelly food in the car.

- Pax who are smelly (body odor, cigarette smoke, etc.).

- Pax who make you wait on purpose. (I had a pax tell me "I'm going to smoke a cigarette" and then made me wait just under 5 min. Then of course, when they get in the car they reek).

- Pax who don't tip.

- Pax who give you a low rating for no reason.

- Pax who are going 1-2 miles (seriousy? Walk!)

- Pax who like to be "backseat drivers" and proceed to tell you which way to turn at every opportunity.

- Pax who have bad breath.

- Pax who make a pass at you. (I had one pax ask me to go with him into the bar. When I told him I was married, he said "I don't mind.") 

- Pax who feel entitled. By that I mean, they act as though they "own" you because they're paying a lousy $10 to get from Pt. A to Pt. B. Uh, yeah....it's still MY car buddy.



uberinatltrafficsux said:


> My biggest pet peeve with pax is when you get a group of happy go lucky snobs who have been drinking already.
> 
> There's always the one guy who is going to ask what else you do for work.


Just lie. Tell them you're independently wealthy and you just Uber for shits and giggles.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Even the riders are smart enough to know you can't support yourself on an Uber income.


Yet these same riders never tip, usually they are in well off neighborhoods with their attitudes that their crap don't stink.


----------



## Netpay (May 10, 2018)

Pax who berates me when they are in my car. Then I kick you out, then you cry racism. Go figure!!


----------



## Tripwire (Oct 28, 2015)

People thinking Uber is a career


----------



## T&W (Feb 23, 2018)

Scheduled trips - why is the extra wait time necessary? Pax know I’m coming. They selected the time!

Pax wearing headphones who shout at me instead of pulling the freaking earbuds out!

Pax dragging their purse/bag across my seat when they get out. PICK. IT. UP.

Pax who ask me to pop the trunk. Really? You need the trunk open to put your luggage in the car? 

Pax who think I have memorized every address, street and intersection in the entire metro area.

Airport trips at peak rush hour. Why?!?



I feel much better now. Thank you


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

MS13 loading mags loudly, 

backpage girls put the wrong address in

Needle left un-capped! jezz junky

Pregnant women who needs a ride to the birthing center! such a wet mess

Drunk Bro-grammer who smell like fermented tacos. come at me bro! 

Babies requesting rides to the playground, always leaving Cheerios

Hank Hill and his dam propane and propane accessories


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Zombiedrives said:


> Young white kids playing gangsta rap and " singing" along


Just don't drive those in the first place. Not worth it.


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

Notch Johnson said:


> Pax exiting the traffic side instead of the curb side and not looking to see if it is clear. I know one these days I am going to lose a door!


Keep rolling or lock the doors until it is clear.
Problem solved.


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

Dropping pax off in the ghetto. Go offline and book it out of there.

Also, doing rides in the ghetto and low-income areas are likely not to tip you, because they barely have money.


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

Driving fat pax 4 blocks downtown on a beautiful sunny day.

Starbucks stoppers.

6 girls (early 20's) asking for radio to be turned up and then singing (poorly) at the top of their lungs.

As mentioned the youngsters in fetal position staring at phone. (I call them The FaceGlow People)

Repeat pax who think I like them.

Anyone younger than 21 yrs old.

Car seats on my leather.

"Have you any Grey Poupon?"

Pax that don't share personal location.

Pax using someone else's account because more than likely they're a 4.17. (of course we get to 1 star and make the world right again)


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

1. self entitled pax who pick the front seat and immediately begin to [email protected] with your radio without permission
2. self entitled pax who pick the front seat so they can [email protected] with your sunroof
3. self entitled pax who pick the front seat so they can keep turning around to socialize with pax in the backseat. Whom they don't know and are too thick to realize the backseat pax don't want to talk to them
4. self entitled pax who pic the front seat and believe it's their divine right to smoke weed in your car
5. self entitled pax who think you're their private valet and so should lift their over sized luggage into the truck 
6. self entitled pax who think you're their personal moving company labor for hire. And expect you to help them back their worldly belongings into your trunk. 
7. self entitled pax who think you should help them pack and transport their work equipment from vacuum cleaners to tree blowers into your trunk. And then clean up any mess afterwards

list of B$ is too damned long


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Receiving a 3x trip request while having sex.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

I hate transporting 4 pax for the same rate as 1 pax...they move the seats add additional wear and tear and kill the gas miledge....Rideshare is the only transportation company that doesn't charge for added weight....


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

Steelersnut said:


> Driving fat pax 4 blocks downtown on a beautiful sunny day.
> 
> Starbucks stoppers.
> 
> ...


I had a similar incident involving so many girls trying to be loud and I gave them a 1 star + report to Uber. Uber said they would reach out to the rider. It's been 2 months now....and no repsonse.


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

UberRaleigh88 said:


> I had a similar incident involving so many girls trying to be loud and I gave them a 1 star + report to Uber. Uber said they would reach out to the rider. It's been 2 months now....and no repsonse.


I couldnt 1* mine. Was 3x surge xl. $45 to go 4mi. for kenny chesney. Lol


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

Steelersnut said:


> I couldnt 1* mine. Was 3x surge xl. $45 to go 4mi. for kenny chesney. Lol


Was...only 4 miles. Oof.


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

UberRaleigh88 said:


> Was...only 4 miles. Oof.


40mins


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I hate when I'm in an EMPTY parking lot at 1am trying to pee/rub one out and a car pulls in, parks and shines their headlights on me.


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

wk1102 said:


> I hate when I'm in an EMPTY parking lot at 1am trying to pee/rub one out and a car pulls in, parks and shines their headlights on me.


I've been doing that for over a year and I've gotten caught once. I remember when a dark empty parking lot after closing hours thought it was the best spot to pee in and they were only a few cars in the parking lot, so I pull next to one of the cars as cover. As I started peeing I looked up and realized that a woman was laughing and on the phone evne though the engine was off and I could barely see her. I zipped up immediately and sped off. Nothing happened since then greatfully.

But that a problem when trying to find a bathroom where all businesses are closed and their are the most sketchy gas stations around.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberRaleigh88 said:


> I looked up and realized that a woman was laughing


Yeah.. hard to rub one out after a chic laughs at your manhood...

I'm sorry man, I'm sure it was cold outside.


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

Get a portable urinal/20oz coffee cup.


Tripwire said:


> People thinking Uber is a career


It's my career short-timer.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Uber Pax.


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

roadman said:


> Uber Pax.


All of them?


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Steelersnut said:


> All of them?


A solid 80% of Uber pax are loser drunks with either no DL or no car, most with no money(except for the bar) to ever buy a car because they have to pay to take Uber all the time. They get rides way cheaper then they should be and still 98% won't even tip a single dollar.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

ALL OF ABOVE.
+
Putting their foot on the seat, to wear and tie their shoes.



MHR said:


> The constant sound of picture taking. Sets me on edge, makes me think I'm being set up for a complaint.
> 
> WTF are you taking pictures of, did I miss a speck of dust?


That is probably the sound of shutting the screen, not picture taking.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Passenger putting his knee first with full weight on the seat Entering the car.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I hate all pax, they suck one and all.


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

Obese pax that don't talk = automatic 3 stars or lower. xD


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Drive thru
Farts
Short trips that take too much time


----------



## tootsie (Sep 12, 2015)

People eating in my car without asking.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

JMlyftuber said:


> What is it about the vape? I usually think they smell better than other smells pax bring, and so far I've thought subsequent passengers won't mind either. Am I wrong?


Most vape I smell is akin to burnt cotton candy.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

dctcmn said:


> I don't think this one has been mentioned--
> 
> Blasting music from their cell phone at full volume trying to drown out the car radio.
> 
> If listening to your own music is that important, then bring some earphones. You may not want to hear my music, and I probably don't want to hear your music (especially on your shitty cell phone speaker at maxed out volume), but I sure as hell don't want to hear your and my music being played over the top of each other.


Really? Are you really that clueless?

Pax music gets priority because they are paying for the ride. You should turn off your radio, and offer aux cord as an option unless you really hate their music. But to have a "battle of the beats"? Wow.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

UberRaleigh88 said:


> Dropping pax off in the ghetto. Go offline and book it out of there.
> 
> Also, doing rides in the ghetto and low-income areas are likely not to tip you, because they barely have money.


Unless it's the beginning of the month when that TANF money comes in.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

- Calling me a "taxi" (either to another passenger or on the phone).
- Reeking of pot.
- Wanting to stop at a grocery store and wanting me to wait.
- Asking me a bunch of personal questions.
- Completely ignoring me when I say something to you. (I don't talk a lot but if you ignore me when I say hello that is bad unless you are deaf)
- Slamming the door.
- Asking for an aux cord (on a short ride) or asking for water or mints.
- Asking for the radio on a short ride, especially during the day.
- Calling me and asking me where I am or what the hold up is when there was no real delay.
- Constantly taking short trips without tipping the driver even $1 (I will eventually avoid oyur pings and even cancel on you)
- Claiming that a friend of yours does Uber in the area and makes $2,000 a week.
- Not even acknowledging me as a person in any way during the ride. (Not even a hello or thank you)
- Lying about tipping me in the app (surprisingly this is very rare for me personally but I will give you a 1* the next time I take your ping)
- Making me wait at the curb more than two minutes without having a good excuse (like I got there within a minute because I was right by the ping location)
- Making out or constantly kissing during the trip. Some kissing is fine but it shouldn't be every other minute where I cna constantly hear it and see it is going on.



uberinatltrafficsux said:


> My biggest pet peeve with pax is when you get a group of happy go lucky snobs who have been drinking already.
> 
> There's always the one guy who is going to ask what else you do for work.


I'd say 60-75% of my passengers ask me this question. It really doesn't bother me much (unless they continue with lots of personal questions) but if I were a full time driver only doing this I would probably be offended.


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> 1. self entitled pax who pick the front seat and immediately begin to [email protected] with your radio without permission
> 2. self entitled pax who pick the front seat so they can [email protected] with your sunroof
> 3. self entitled pax who pick the front seat so they can keep turning around to socialize with pax in the backseat. Whom they don't know and are too thick to realize the backseat pax don't want to talk to them
> 4. self entitled pax who pic the front seat and believe it's their divine right to smoke weed in your car
> ...


BRO:

You NEED TO KICK PEOPLE OUT when they are aholes!! Maybe dont allow anyone in front seat unless there are 4 pax. 
Keepa bunch of crap on front seat so it looks like it's a pain to move. Maybe few used tissues, trash items like empty drink bottle, etc. and seat way way pulled up and sitting styraight up at uncomfortable angle.



wk1102 said:


> I hate when I'm in an EMPTY parking lot at 1am trying to pee/rub one out and a car pulls in, parks and shines their headlights on me.


I "Get" having to pee.. but Why the Heck are you rubbing one out??? That is lewd behavior if caught.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

warrior lady said:


> BRO:
> 
> You NEED TO KICK PEOPLE OUT when they are aholes!! Maybe dont allow anyone in front seat unless there are 4 pax.
> Keepa bunch of crap on front seat so it looks like it's a pain to move. Maybe few used tissues, trash items like empty drink bottle, etc. and seat way way pulled up and sitting styraight up at uncomfortable angle.
> ...


And will get you on the registry after your conviction.


----------



## bgftp29 (Sep 8, 2015)

When they have that I just showered but still smell like ass


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Couples have been arguing prior to my arrival. I tried to wait until the completion of their business (I am glad I left in 5 mins). The man opened the door and the lady slammed the door .

A mid-aged man penetrates every corner of my car with his cigarette odour.

This is what irritates me. They pull out the rear middle passenger seat and play with the buttons. Fortunately none of them are smart enough to pair their phones with the back seat panel. Thank god.


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

-Eating in the car without asking (this will quickly earn a 1* & most likely lead to a request to prevent future pairing).
-Multiple pax getting in the car from same side.
-Kicking the back of my seats while entering from same side.
-Single rider sitting directly behind me.
-3 adults sitting together in the back seat while leaving the front pax seat empty.
-Have a negative tone because the GPS isn't following the 'usual' or 'anticipated' route (1*).


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

djnsmith7 said:


> -Eating in the car without asking (this will quickly earn a 1* & most likely lead to a request to prevent future pairing).
> -Multiple pax getting in the car from same side.
> -Kicking the back of my seats while entering from same side.
> -Single rider sitting directly behind me.
> ...


"Don't listen to her. Take a left on 3rd st, right on 7th ave, right in the alley, a right on Buckner, yeah it's one-way but there are never cops here, through the back end of the lumberyard, but don't go too far to the left or you'll pick up a nail, then behind the grocery store and you'll see my place after the 4-way stop. Stupid siri has you take the highway and you end up having to backtrack 200 feet!"


----------



## Hemiwithasemi (May 8, 2018)

How about when the pax is burping the whole ride!


----------



## Derpdederpdederp (Mar 23, 2017)

Coachman said:


> A few of mine:
> 
> - People whispering in the back seat.
> 
> ...


1)Putting suitcases in the backseat on my nice clean seats , especially when it's raining and when I pop the trunk
2) treating me like a pos
3) acting like ******bags
4) not using car seats


----------



## NoLuberFromUber (Jun 11, 2018)

1. Pax that bring food or drinks in my car and want to put it on my seat or on between their legs. Hold it on your lap, or the floor. Do not stain my seats! (My seats stain from water)

2. Pax requesting driver as soon as the plane arrives, but have to get luggage from baggage claim. I no show at 5 minutes then am kicked out of Q for doing so.

3.Pax that touch my car. I have had dents punched into my car from drunk pax on purpose, and one who thought it was cool to slap my car hard in front of his friends.

4. Pax without car seats and parents who set their kids up with accounts to go to or from school.

5. Pax that eat enough raw garlic to kill a non vampire and then talk and breathe out of their mouth the whole ride. BO too!

6. Pax that make sexual advances to me or touch me.

7. Pax that call 10 seconds before I can no show them to say they are on their way or can't find me. (Includes pax that drop the pin but are a block away and didn't realize that.)

8. Pax couple that are fighting then get in my car. Making the air so thick you could cut it with a knife!

9. Pax that cancel during a surge, because surge is gone. Then reconnect to me. No thanks a$$! Wait longer for your next driver now!

10. Cheap pax that order pool or line rides.

11. Preschedualed $3 to $5 dollar rides, piss off!

12. Pax too drunk and put in the wrong drop off address, or too drunk and start complaining of having to pee in the first 2 minutes of the ride.

13. Not tipping, or claim they will tip in app and dont. (Including long hauls that dont tip leaving me with in an area with no business to return back with)


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

Farting in my car = Automatic 2 stars or lower depending on your attitude. Some guy did that and thought it was funny.


----------



## Eber88 (Sep 3, 2017)

Playing with the windows


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

This _politely_ explains one of my driving pet peeves.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

warrior lady said:


> That is lewd behavior if caught.





SuzeCB said:


> And will get you on the registry after your conviction.


Getting caught peeing in public will also land one the sexual offender registry...

In Florida anyway.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

NoLuberFromUber said:


> 1. Pax that bring food or drinks in my car and want to put it on my seat or on between their legs. Hold it on your lap, or the floor. Do not stain my seats! (My seats stain from water)
> 
> 2. Pax requesting driver as soon as the plane arrives, but have to get luggage from baggage claim. I no show at 5 minutes then am kicked out of Q for doing so.
> 
> ...


I wish all the $3 rides were prescheduled. Makes it easier to avoid them.


----------



## Tripwire (Oct 28, 2015)

Steelersnut said:


> Get a portable urinal/20oz coffee cup.
> 
> It's my career short-timer.


If Uber is your career. You accidentally the whole thing.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Well, for a myriad of reasons and based on the title of her current thread in the "Complaint" section and because she's never driven rideshare (I now refuse to read anything written by her because I'm convinced it's someone playing a joke on us), my biggest pet peeve is:

lilcindy

Why, you ask? Just read her material - you'll understand soon enough.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Priuses.


----------



## JayhawkDriver1980 (Jan 15, 2018)

Calling Uber Support.
I know before I call what is going to happen:

The person on Support doesn't know as much about Uber as I do.
They usually don't have the answers to my questions
They can't connect me to someone who does.
They're going to "send a ticket" to someone above to look into it.
I never hear from them again.

Its a pretty unsupportive system.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

hanging in there said:


> Really? Are you really that clueless?
> 
> Pax music gets priority because they are paying for the ride. You should turn off your radio, and offer aux cord as an option unless you really hate their music. But to have a "battle of the beats"? Wow.


My property, my music.


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

JayhawkDriver1980 said:


> Calling Uber Support.
> I know before I call what is going to happen:
> 
> The person on Support doesn't know as much about Uber as I do.
> ...


I'm dealing with this right now. Trying to change some information on my account. You know, the important things like my LEGAL LAST NAME and my email address is wrong. Did get a message response through the app, but NOTHING since. I called back a second time and told the guy, I want to talk to someone through this process to KNOW it gets done and correctly. "I'll put in a support ticket for you." GAH!


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

Number 1 by far is foul smelling pax.

-- oddball pax who talk about weird stuff the whole trip
-- "Is this your regular job?"
That's about it..I'm easy.


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 19, 2017)

You’re in a busy area, expect a ride soon

Pax who brag about their fancy house in the hills and leave it to the low income riders to tip

The old standard…….I’ll tip you in the App.

Guys who sit in the front seat while the wife sits in the back.

Request a pool on .9 mile ride then complain when I have another pick up

30 seconds after accept PAX and get a text, “Where are you?”


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

Lyft pax who don’t understand how to drop the pin at their location, then expect me to drive miles from the pin to their location. Then, upon telling them I’m not going to, ask for their money back. I seriously had this convo. 

“How do I get a hold of Lyft for my money back then?”
“Good question, I can’t even find their phone number. Good luck.” *click* pax no show, $5 and movin on


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 19, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Mine is
> 
> 1) edit button after an hour of posting on forum dissapears....some people post during downtime from driving from tiny little phone keyboards with terrible auto correct. Finish a couple rides only to see duhhhhh when you log back in.
> 
> ...


 Number 2......Too true


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> This _politely_ explains one of my driving pet peeves.
> 
> View attachment 236003


OK, that one is horrible.

In the same vain, people making a left turn that MUST swing to the right before turning.

Good God, you're driving a Prius, not a damn 18 wheeler!


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Tripwire said:


> If Uber is your career. You accidentally the whole thing.


Huh?


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

UberRaleigh88 said:


> Farting in my car = Automatic 2 stars or lower depending on your attitude. Some guy did that and thought it was funny.


If someone farted in my car I would immediately complete trip and throw them out of car. I 1* pax for something as simple as $4.12 min fare rides. 1* 1* 1* the crappy pax then the rest of us know not to accept!!!


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Ubergirlzz said:


> - Pax who make you wait on purpose. (I had a pax tell me "I'm going to smoke a cigarette" and then made me wait just under 5 min. Then of course, when they get in the car they reek).


You NEVER wait. I'll eat the $3.75 and cancel if they're going to pull this bullshit.

That said, had a woman this past Monday get in my car(well, set her bag in my car & walked off, "I'll be right back") then went back inside. I waited the 2 minutes, she wasn't "back". I opened the door, set her bag down in the street, drove off, waited the next street over and cancelled after 5 minutes.

I'm not your personal chauffeur and YOU'RE not going to have me waiting on you. Not there when I arrive, I'll give you the 2 minutes to show up, still not there? Buh bye.... I've driven away from people finally walking up to my car after the 2 minute wait.



mark_mark said:


> MS13 loading mags loudly,
> 
> backpage girls put the wrong address in
> 
> ...


I'll take "Things that didn't happen for $1000 Alex"



melusine3 said:


> Sick, infectious people who think NOTHING of exposing an Uber/Lyft driver to their dregs. I'm being mercenary about evaluating people now. If you look sick, I cancel. Not for the usual $3, not even if it was a $15 run, just not worth it.


LMAO! I had some chick get in my car, about half way through the ride, she starts coughing. ...like nearly dry heaving coughing... .this goes on for about 5 minutes.. .I ALMOST pulled over and cancelled. She apologized profusely, but I didn't care, I felt from that point on.. ..no more sickies in my car.



Ziggy said:


> All cars must have 4 doors, but every day I see 1-2 drivers using a 2-door car or pickup with suicide doors - either Uber is getting desperate for drivers or they just don't care


Lol

Saw someone actually driving a 2 door Mustang for Uber....


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> LMAO! I had some chick get in my car, about half way through the ride, she starts coughing. ...like nearly dry heaving coughing... .this goes on for about 5 minutes.. .I ALMOST pulled over and cancelled. She apologized profusely, but I didn't care, I felt from that point on.. ..no more sickies in my car.


Try having a young lady in the back of your car coughing and telling her mate on the phone that she has strep throat, because, you know, it's perfectly acceptable to put your uber driver's health at risk from a highly contagious bacterial infection, says so right in the app next to the part that says "your driver is your ditch you ain't gotta tip that ho".


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Mista T said:


> My top 2 pet peeves:
> 
> - Lyft
> 
> - Uber


Then stop doing both. .. No more "pet peeves" for you.... Problem solved!



Fusedsoul said:


> How to say if you my biggest pet peeves are:
> - if it is one single person who gets in a vehicle they said directly behind me even though all the seats are open
> 
> - people who order pool and jump in with three or four people before even know what's going on and having to explain to them they have to get out and they refuse
> ...


English? My head hurts from trying to read this


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> In the same vain, people making a left turn that MUST swing to the right before turning.


Idiots making a left turn from the center turning lane (or from a left turn lane at an intersection), with their arse still sticking out to the right into a traffic lane, blocking my way.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Patrick R Oboyle said:


> How is that a pet peeve? Those guys make the night fun!!!
> 
> I had 5 brittians pile into my 4+pax plus me car. They wanted to get in..
> 
> ...


I'll take "things that DIDNT happen for $500 Alex"


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> English? My head hurts from trying to read this


No worries, I'll help break it down for you.

Roughly he's saying: Here are a few of my biggest pet peeves.

Single stabby-stabby pax. He knows they're stabby-stabby 'cause they sit directly behind him, probably at night and stuff, and they probably make weird noises, and shiz, and say stuff like stap him my precious stab him now, but no my precious, paxxy doesn't want to stab the nice driver.

Entitled pax who order pool but act like they're paying for x and start filing in two by two, or two by one, or three and then one, cheap basstiids trying to play this uber baller but homey don't play that shiz he's got pool money to make!

Pax that want to listen to crappy music, ain't nobody want any of that, I mean, for the letter that comes after e, and before g's sake they're trying to make him listen to Justin Beiber!!!!!

Pax with suicidal drama trying to hang themselves with his aux cord, don't they know he needs that shiz for the Beiber music fest next pax? Just i-n-c-o-n-c-i-d-e-r-a-t-e!

Uberlance pax, you know, the ones with broken wings, and bleed everywhere probably because they're uber drivers who had a stabby-stabby pax.

If I'm getting that last one right a pax stabbed him in the head with a stick, and he decorated it with his pet peeves.

Anyway I think that's about it. Let me know if you have any questions. Also I'm sure he'll correct me if I got anything wrong.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Jazzbaseball said:


> The timer is going to run out, so they call to let me know they're on the way out.
> 
> Timer Runs Out and I cancel the trip.


 Did that last night, but I'd already parked around the corner after the 2 minute mark, so I canceled at the 5 minute mark and drove away.



pomegranite112 said:


> Smelly pax
> 
> Pax that sit behind me
> 
> ...


Drives me crazy. I wait now til pax get out to rate them. They slam my door, automatic 3-4 star, depending on their attitude. If you wouldn't like someone doing it to you, DONT do it to someone else, or their stuff.

I constantly get smelly pax in my car, no sweat, I just rate them lower.

I hate people who sit behind me, why? How about they can grab you from behind when you're driving? You're too easily accessible then.



dctcmn said:


> I don't think this one has been mentioned--
> 
> Blasting music from their cell phone at full volume trying to drown out the car radio.
> 
> If listening to your own music is that important, then bring some earphones. You may not want to hear my music, and I probably don't want to hear your music (especially on your shitty cell phone speaker at maxed out volume), but I sure as hell don't want to hear your and my music being played over the top of each other.


I listen to sports talk radio when I'm driving, don't like it? Too bad. You're not going to be DJ whomever in my car. Ask me to change it? I might.... But not to put on that awful ***** ***** *****, mf this stuff. That gets you dropped off soon after and down rated.



Wonkytonk said:


> No worries, I'll help break it down for you.
> 
> Roughly he's saying: Here are a few of my biggest pet peeves.
> 
> ...


Can we get an English translator here please?


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Incorrect pickup address, but it is my fault
I'll tip you in the app
But every other driver takes my infant without a car seat
I want to stop at a fast food place
Sitting in middle of surge and no rides
Pax smelling like cigarettes
6 pax thinking they can order an X
False allegations to Uber


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

People who leave moon rocks 
Russian who talk to much about Clinton
Drug users who don’t share! rude
Dogs that don’t talk
TSA Tlking about we broke
teachers with short skirts
Clam diggers who take under size
Bill Clinton and his dam cigars


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Try having a young lady in the back of your car coughing and telling her mate on the phone that she has strep throat, because, you know, it's perfectly acceptable to put your uber driver's health at risk from a highly contagious bacterial infection, says so right in the app next to the part that says "your driver is your ditch you ain't gotta tip that ho".


Yuck... I'll pick up a box of surgical masks soon. I suggest everyone have a regular supply of those as well as barf bags.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Peeve walking . . . $15.00 an hr.


Coachman said:


> A few of mine:
> 
> - People whispering in the back seat.
> 
> ...


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

mark_mark said:


> People who leave moon rocks
> Russian who talk to much about Clinton
> Drug users who don't share! rude
> Dogs that don't talk
> ...


Teachers with short skirts? This is a bad thing?


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

hanging in there said:


> Teachers with short skirts? This is a bad thing?


YES! becuse my upskirt cam has not arrived yet! Best cams comes from japan


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

Big pax showing butt crack!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

UberMeansSuper said:


> I mean, if they're gonna give me their number or something, I'm okay answering.


Should say, "I haven't really gotten back into dating since I got out of prison."


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Coachman said:


> A few of mine:
> 
> - People whispering in the back seat.
> 
> ...


Yup, those are exactly mine! The whispering cracks me up because I can hear them perfectly. Pretty much any cell phone call annoys me, especially when I think they're talking to me or assume they're still on the phone.

To add - 1 star ratings without a reason, no tips, feet on the seat, loose items (usually food), headphones so loud they might as well be speakers (I don't understand why people do that to themselves), and most of all - having to ask 99% of passengers to buckle up. Spent a decade as a paramedic, including pulling a few bodies out of back seats, and I can't figure out why people think the laws of physics do not apply in the back.


5spdturbo said:


> Big pax showing butt crack!


For me, big pax smelling like butt.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Coachman said:


> A few of mine:
> 
> - People whispering in the back seat.
> 
> ...


They whisper for few seconds then go normal talk, then go back to whispering, then back to normal talking voice, then reverse back to whispering mode

Whispers more clear than normal talk voice


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

mbd said:


> They whisper for few seconds then go normal talk, then go back to whispering, then back to normal talking voice, then reverse back to whispering mode
> 
> Whispers more clear than normal talk voice


I love whisper talk when I can understand every word. 
Do they not get that in literally inches away?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> No worries, I'll help break it down for you.
> 
> Roughly he's saying: Here are a few of my biggest pet peeves.
> 
> ...


I can't believe you went to all that work to explain everything and got ZERO Likes!! I'll fix that right now.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

The entitled upper middle-class college students who get in and crank my radio up to ten without even asking. I'm gonna hook some 110AC up to the volume knob and put a big sign over the radio that says "Go ahead, make - my - day" You know their gonna reach for it because either they can't stand to be told not to do something, or they just can't read!



Cableguynoe said:


> My UP pet peeve:
> 
> Members who regularly post very very long messages and have to explain everything in detail with examples.
> 
> ...


Sorry


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

When the pax is smoking as you pull up. Sure they put it out before getting in, but the smell remains.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> The entitled upper middle-class college students who get in and crank my radio up to ten without even asking. I'm gonna hook some 110AC up to the volume knob and put a big sign over the radio that says "Go ahead, make - my - day" You know their gonna reach for it because either they can't stand to be told not to do something, or they just can't read!
> 
> 
> Sorry


 That's YOUR mistake! NO ONE touches MY radio but me, NO ONE. They don't like it? Pull over and end ride right there.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> That's YOUR mistake! NO ONE touches MY radio but me, NO ONE. They don't like it? Pull over and end ride right there.


I know - your right. I've only been driving a month, and I haven't yet kicked anyone out. I've seen all the videos of people refusing to get out, and how ugly it gets sometimes. So I've been a little afraid to pull that trigger.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Coachman said:


> A few of mine:
> 
> - People whispering in the back seat.
> 
> ...


This might turn into the longest UP thread of all time!!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Coachman said:


> A few of mine:
> 
> - People whispering in the back seat.
> 
> ...


Paxs messing with the air vents. ie: changing direction and/or closing entirely!


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Pax that bring in food and/or eat it while in my car.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Just thought of a new one last night. When the pax have their phone's screen brightness maxed out, at night, and their screen is at an angle that I can view it direct. That is distracting when I'm looking around.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Notch Johnson said:


> Pax exiting the traffic side instead of the curb side and not looking to see if it is clear. I know one these days I am going to lose a door!


not to mention the rider... but then Darwin's theory of survival of the fittest will have been realized... not necessarily a bad thing... just thinkin'


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

hrswartz said:


> not to mention the rider... but then Darwin's theory of survival of the fittest will have been realized... not necessarily a bad thing... just thinkin'


That's one of my pet peeves. Not just with pax, but also people opening doors on parked cars when I'm driving by. Like they couldn't wait 2 seconds for me to go by. 
One day this guy suddenly stumbled out of his car right in front of me. I had to slam on the brakes and come to a stop, as there was oncoming traffic and no room to go by. I honked my horn, and he gave me the finger. I guess that's the thanks I get for saving his life.


----------



## applesvt (Dec 14, 2017)

some of these have been mentioned-
-Bragging about waiting out a surge, and being so proud they are almost indigent about it.
-Asking what else you do for a job. "pro-tip" have a make believe go to background, its more polite and less likley to result in a low rating to lie in this case then say: "Sorry I don't talk about my personal life". Pax will interpret that as rude. (Not sure why people ask that question so much, its at least 1 in 10 that will ask at some point.)
-Uni girls that are talking about the guys each of them just hooked up with at a party, in detail. (I work in a big college town)
-Pax with takeout or late night pizza that start munching away after they say they won't eat in the car. Why are so many pax always eating?
-loud obnoxious Pax that interrogates you while you're driving (asking all kinds of personal and rude questions )
-Trying to hand you a credit card at the end of a trip. wth.
-Complaints about how expensive Uber/Lyft are
-having to lifting obnoxiously heavy luggage. 
-Pax that use your car as a moving van and loud it up with all their possessions


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

applesvt said:


> some of these have been mentioned-
> -Bragging about waiting out a surge, and being so proud they are almost indigent about it.
> -Asking what else you do for a job. "pro-tip" have a make believe go to background, its more polite and less likley to result in a low rating to lie in this case then say: "Sorry I don't talk about my personal life". Pax will interpret that as rude. (Not sure why people ask that question so much, its at least 1 in 10 that will ask at some point.)
> -Uni girls that are talking about the guys each of them just hooked up with at a party, in detail. (I work in a big college town)
> ...


Whats a Uni Girl?
Is that like a Unicorn?


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Pax w/SEVERAL pieces of luggage and are only going oot for a week, who look at you like they want to stab you in the face for not having enough "room in your car" for all of their stuff, while you have other pax in your car.

Pax who use the " the other driver (s) did it/ let us do it, I don't see what the issue is"-(I said back:" You should give them a call then and see if they'll pick you up") and drove off


----------



## applesvt (Dec 14, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> Whats a Uni Girl?
> Is that like a Unicorn?


university girl. Sorority girls mostly.


----------



## Derpdederpdederp (Mar 23, 2017)

applesvt said:


> university girl. Sorority girls mostly.


The Sorority girls here are straight up psycho


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Coachman said:


> A few of mine:
> 
> - People whispering in the back seat.
> 
> ...


Lyft riders canceling more,having to wait because your already on a trip.i hardly ever get uber riders canceling because im already on a trip


----------



## Derpdederpdederp (Mar 23, 2017)

I had a man grunting this morning and it freaked me out I thought he was taking a dump


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Maybe he was? Or turtling and holding it in?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Here in techville......

Amazon, Microsoft, Google, Expedia, Nintendo, Facebook, Zulily, F5, T-Mobile, Uber HQs and HQ2s....

Brogrammers.


----------

